# bloodline?



## BlueDiva (Jul 20, 2007)

when i first got diva the breeder drove here from virginia beach and he told me he hadnt gotten the pups registered yet but he would forward me the paperwork the following week. I didnt pay much so im not worried about money, but im wondering if anyone could tell me if she resembles any particular blood lines. they guy stated that the parents were registered with ukc and they had a litter which he registered but then before he got the female fixed the male got @ her again so he wasnt registering this litter. the guy stopped responding to emails so ive had no luck there.

any clue?


----------



## Patch O' Pits (Aug 3, 2007)

She is cute. You can't howver look at a dog and know what the bloodlines are. Especially if the breeder was a BYB which he sounds like

Sorry I couldn't be more helpful

Enjoy your cutie pie and report the poor breeding practices with the persons full name to UKC


----------



## OzziE (Jan 11, 2008)

that is a nice dog


----------



## Old_Blood (Jan 10, 2008)

My guess would be that the dog is possibly winegarner and/or watchdog. Although no one can give you a accurate answer. You should have asked the breeder the bloodlines. She is cute no matter what.


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

Its impossible to nail down your dogs bloodline without papers, and even then you could be wrong. Regardless you have a very nice looking dog.


----------



## bgblok68 (Jan 4, 2008)

Live and Learn. Nice looking dog though.


----------

